# what chip is this?



## BmoreAudi (Jan 17, 2008)

anybody want to take a crack at this?
2000 S4 Tip
































Thanks!!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: what chip is this? (BmoreAudi)*

can you make the pictures smaller? they're too easy to read.


----------

